# [SOLVED] Can't connect through ethernet cable.



## Tite619 (Sep 13, 2011)

I am having a problem where I can't connect through a cable. I running on Windows XP SP2. My comp. is a HP Pavilion a1483w. I have just reformatted it. Thank you for your help.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect through ethernet cable.*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Have you re-installed all the drivers for your hardware?


----------



## Tite619 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect through ethernet cable.*

Thanks , and I totally forgot about that. Thanks for reminding me. It works fine now.  Thank you


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect through ethernet cable.*

No worries glad it is sorted.

I will mark this thread as solved.


----------

